# Does anyone know of a reliable supplier of methoprene (precor)?



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have bought from these folks. Free shipping and never have had any problems. :thumbsup:

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/fleas-ticks-c-24.html?osCsid=30bc570f7c12fba292032d7ccaa3bc58

Good Luck


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

amazon will also sell what you are looking for. 

precor 2000 +

I would look at "Alpine flea" I think it works better.


----------

